# Lisboa



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I am moving to Lisboa, Portugal in July and would love some advise. 
Can anyone tell me what areas would be best for me to live in. I hope to find an apartment in an area that is within walking distance of many cafes, restaurants, markets, etc. I'm hoping to find an area that's not too expensive but is close to everything.


----------



## TKUL (May 20, 2008)

Hello.

Although very late... it`s better then never!

Ok, there are many places to live in Lisbon with that configuration.
You may find some advertises in here:

Find the ocasião site in google / Imocasião and then: 

Mercado Imobiliário - Arrendamento (renting).
Txx (it`s the number of bedrooms the flat has. xx= 0 the flat is a big room, with kitchnet bla, bla).

Places to look for:

Alfama/Bairro Alto (old part of the city) - center
Saldanha - center
Campolide - outside (good public transports)
Benfica - outside (good public transports)

Then you can try Expo-area (Parque das Nações) although not cheap!

Then you can live near the sea along the cost.
You can find cheap apartments in Paço D`arcos/Algés/Oeiras - 15 minutes by train and you are in the center

Hope you enjoy your stay


----------

